# What a Day!!



## Just Fishin

I went out fishing with a few friends on Friday. We used Capt. Robby out of Silver King Charters. All I can say is waht a day. We jumped 10 and landed 5. From 70lbs to 150 lbs. Capt. Robby is awesome. This is one of the most enthusiastic captains I have ever met. He did a great job! We must have seen 30 pods of Tarpon with numerous fish in each one. All this and only 2 to 3 miles off the beach front in Galveston. Robby is close friends with Lance "****" Schouest, the father of the **** Pop. All I can say is if you need a guide, he would be great. I am clearly making this an annual event. As they say, if you have enohg days on the water, you will get on your own, "Should have been hear Yesterday days"


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

Great trip, I especially agree with your last sentence...glad you got yours!


----------



## ellisredfish

Thanks for posting that report. A good guide that is fun to fish with can make a trip whether you land a fish or not. I am glad that you landed some ****.


----------



## Just Fishin

Guys,

Thanks. I am supposed to get some pics from the captain. He had a great camera. I will post when I get them.


----------



## haparks

ur killin me please pics if u gotum


----------



## Wading Mark

Awesome report. Robby and the rest of the Silver King are way ahead of the game.


----------



## txredneck68

Great report, now waiting on the pics...


----------



## FISHFRY

My husband and I have tarpon fished with Captain Robby of Silverking Adventures for four years starting out as clumsy, backlashing, club footed idiots.
In spite of all that we got lucky (having a great guide) and managed to go four for four that first trip. Every trip we have gone on since has been awesome, even if we were unable to get the fish to stick to our hooks. It is the hunt, the stalk, the chase and the rush of standing on deck getting ready to cast and controlling the exceitment hoping not to backlash and then of course the hookup and leadered fish that keeps us coming back for more. Captain Robby has shown us that it is not just about catching a truly magnificent fish but that tarpon fishing is an EVENT.

Posted by wife of Fishfry


----------



## Just Fishin

As Requested, here's a few Pics. Again it was a great Day. Thanks to Captain Robby once again!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

The only memory or experience I have with Robbie is when he ran in on me as I pursued a school of tarpon. My friend and I were by ourselves when out of nowhere came a whaler. As I was moving in quietly on the school he ran by me with his outboard, shut it down kicked in his trolling motor, cut me off once and then a second time. He is now directly in my path 40 yards infront of me as I pursue the tarpon. His client then cast in front of my boat hooks a tarpon 25 yards from my boat. The so called guide then starts swearing at me with a lady client onboard. Maybe one day they will outlaw guiding all together. Then we can all get real jobs and hopefully we will not have to deal with people who think they own the water and have absolutely no respect for others. This is not the kind of post I like to do but it is worth mentioning. By the way I am a local businessman, I own AAMCO Transmissions of Clear Lake and other local businesses as well.


----------



## Wading Mark

C'mon, we have already been through this. Just Fishin posted a great report with pics and it doesn't need to be run down. I have run across Robby in the bays and beachfront countless times and have never seen him do anything questionable. The same goes for the rest of the Silver King group. I'm not calling you a liar, I'm just saying that there are 2 sides to the story and it was probably just a misunderstanding.

Just Fishin, thanks for the report and pics. You definately had a great day on the water.


----------



## david

*I agree*

I agree with Capthook. But one bad apple doen't spoil the bunch. I know a lot of good guides out there that show respect and courtesy to all. But swearing , cursing and being disrespectful is un called for I do not care who you are. Especially in the presence of a lady. Personally I would not fish with those guys, they are fantastic fisherman but just not the type of men I would hang out with. I am not going to call them out on there morals in a public forum, but I will question there act of professionalism. I will also not hide behind a computer so any of them that have a problem with this post the can call me directly at 713-825-3676 and we can discuss in person


----------



## Just Fishin

All I did was post some pictures. Capt. Robby warned me this might come up. Enjoy the pics. It was a great day!


----------



## finatical

congrats! 

...that's a great day in anyones book...cud be a once in a lifetime! nice pics too...

tight lips & tight lines,

kenny


----------



## cabolew

Awesome pictures. Glad you had an awesome trip!!


----------



## northpaw

Thanks for the report and pics. It's always great to enjoy someone else's excitement when I can't get out there and make my own for whatever reason. Don't sweat the thread hijack. It seems that poor horse needed a few more beatings anyway.


----------



## Scott G

That's funny :spineyes:

It sucks when we get cut off by anybody...Guide or tourist.
There's good and bad of both.
But, "get real jobs"?
Me?, I work harder in a day than you work in a month.
I don't know anybody that got rich off of guiding...and plenty that got rich off of rebuilding transmissions. Go figure  
Maybe one day they'll outlaw transmission rebuild spammers as well.
DICK!



cpthook20 said:


> ...cut me off once and then a second time.
> Maybe one day they will outlaw guiding all together.
> ... get real jobs .
> By the way I own AAMCO Transmissions of Clear Lake and other local businesses as well.


----------



## Freshwaterman

To Scott and the other professional guides, I do apologize. It was very uncalled for, I should learn to take the high road and keep my big mouth shut. You guys do work harder than the average Joe and definitely harder than me. I hope you guys don't hold it against me, it was just my first reaction out of frustration after being run over and then hearing everybody praise him. My hat is off to you guys who are willing to get up every morning at 4am and battle the elements to put your clients on fish. I could never do it. Again you have my sincerest apology. The thing that is frustrating is when I'm on fish they come in like no big deal as if they own the water, but don't dare to come in on them or they will throw a cow.


----------



## CrazyYak

Seeing those pictures gives me the energy to keep chasing Tarpon in the kayak. Man it's getting hot in here....


----------



## Catch Me If U Can

Wow!!!


----------



## SNM

*Silver Kings*

I have also been cut off by one of the Silver Kings in Baffin. Im not going mention any names but he knows who he is.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

The thing I like most is the fact you can get them in Dill or Sweet. I mean, I don't like one more than another but, after a bunch of sweet pickles you like a little change. Dill fits the bill just fine. You know, I have never seen a giant sweet pickle though. Not that I can remember. Pimentos are good to! When I was a kid I thought Pimentos were fish! I never could figure out why someone would put a fish in an olive. I wonder if pimentos would be good in pickles. I bet they would. Like in a sweet pickle! 

I guess the point to this story is decisions. Sweet or Dill, Salt or Sugar, beat down or not. If someone cuts off your drift and gets in your way, you need to handle it there and not here. You need to ask some questions like, have you lost your mind? Are you retarded? Do you like pickles? Then just get in his or her way and stay there. It is hard to fish with a boat in your way. Bottom line is, now I want a pickle.

Fishing is like a box of chocolate, just try not to leave it in the hot car&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 



cpthook20 said:


> The only memory or experience I have with Robbie is when he ran in on me as I pursued a school of tarpon. My friend and I were by ourselves when out of nowhere came a whaler. As I was moving in quietly on the school he ran by me with his outboard, shut it down kicked in his trolling motor, cut me off once and then a second time. He is now directly in my path 40 yards infront of me as I pursue the tarpon. His client then cast in front of my boat hooks a tarpon 25 yards from my boat. The so called guide then starts swearing at me with a lady client onboard. Maybe one day they will outlaw guiding all together. Then we can all get real jobs and hopefully we will not have to deal with people who think they own the water and have absolutely no respect for others. This is not the kind of post I like to do but it is worth mentioning. By the way I am a local businessman, I own AAMCO Transmissions of Clear Lake and other local businesses as well.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I going to try to take the high road on this one. There is a time and place for everything. And this is not the place for a p$%#@ing contest. But a showdown at the ok corral would only result in mas grande problema. If I would have just started my motor and idled off I would have cut the clients line in half, it wasn't the clint we had a beef with. You need to also ask yourself if the people around you are retarded or have lost their mind? But I've come to conclude retarded until proven not. By the way, I might have a dill pickle.


----------



## Tarponchaser

I sometimes ask people if they are blind or just f..... in' stupid.....


Just wait til you get to Port A..... there are more stupid people there than any place I have been.

I will be trying to fish the end of the jetties and be 40 to 50 yards from the rocks... boat after boat that is going to run many miles down the beach or miles off shore will cut between me and the rocks....guess since they are going so far they need to save gas by not going 100 yard around.

TC


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

It is all about the pickle and the fish!

ROFLMAO!



cpthook20 said:


> I going to try to take the high road on this one. There is a time and place for everything. And this is not the place for a p$%#@ing contest. But a showdown at the ok corral would only result in mas grande problema. If I would have just started my motor and idled off I would have cut the clients line in half, it wasn't the clint we had a beef with. You need to also ask yourself if the people around you are retarded or have lost their mind? But I've come to conclude retarded until proven not. By the way, I might have a dill pickle.


----------



## SaltFix

Great pic's man. I love to see it!! 

I'm not a guide nor tourist but a fisherman Scott G. I don't agree with your comment. 
Nothing personal. 

When I lose track of what fishing is about I will hang it up. Maybe some of us need to hang it up....

Food for thought... If your ego guides you, your in the wrong boat.


----------



## gm

*Not the first*

All I got to say is, this is sure not the first post about this sort of tactic by the Silver King guides. Seems as "professionals" Guides should set the example of "how to", not "how not to". I believe it's called potlicking.


----------



## gater

*Say What!*

You can bet your last **** Pop there is not one Silver King guide that needs to resort to potlicking. Gater


----------



## LIVIN

gater said:


> You can bet your last **** Pop there is not one Silver King guide that needs to resort to potlicking. Gater


Agreed.


----------



## Wading Mark

LIVIN said:


> Agreed.


I second that.


----------



## wschorp

Good ole Robbie Mielsch, he's a great captain, and a great fisherman. I have had some of the best hunting trips with Robbie in Anahauc.


----------

